# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  ΠΦΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ (Α-479)

## marmota

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα που αναπολεί τη στρατιωτική θητεία.Υπηρέτησα στο παραπάνω φαρόπλοιο από τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 μέχρι το τέλος της θητείας μου (99Α).Παρουσιάστηκα στον Παλάσκα και μετά στον Πόρο κι από εκεί στη Σούδα όπου το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε επισκευή, θα χαρώ πολύ να υπάρχουν επισκέπτες που υπηρέτησαν στο ίδιο πλοίο και να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Γεια σου φίλε!!! Και γώ μαζί σου ειμαι λίγο νεότερος 03Β 15 μήνες στον ΚαραβοJohn!!! Ίσως ότι ποιο τέλειο έχω περάσει ποτέ λόγω των ανθρώπων που έτυχε να συγκεντρωθούμε εκεί...
Φυσικά θέλω να κάνω ένα site με τις φώτο απο τα ταξίδια...

----------


## marmota

Ναι αν έχεις φωτό δημοσίευσε καμμία θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον ή αν θες στείλε μου email

----------


## Apostolos

Με αφορμή εσένα θα αρχίσω το ανέβασμα εικόνων που πραγματικά αναδεικνύουν ταυτόχρονα την ελληνική ακτογραμμή...

KOYFONISIA.JPG

----------


## marmota

Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα; Πολύ αντιπροσωπευτική φωτό για το ρόλο του πλοίου, φαροτεχνίτες επί το έργο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας συνεχίσουμε

Αλλαγή οβελού στον Αγιο Δημήτριο της Κύθνο...Διακρίνετε ο Απόστολος θρυλικός φαροτεχνίτης 
AGIOS DIMITRIOS.JPG
Στην Αμοργό
amorgos.JPG
Στην Πάρο
KARAVOJOHN AT PAROS.JPG
Στην Τζιά
KORISIA.JPG



Αν σας αρέσουν υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες ακόμα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Βεβαίως και μας αρέσουν !!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού σας αρέσουν Μάστορα μου θα σου βάλω κι άλλες!!!

Στον Πολύαιγο (νησάκι κοντά στην Κίμωλο)
ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ ΠΟΛΥΑΙΓΟΣ (27).JPG

Στο Πόρτο Κουφό (Χαλκιδική)
PORTO KOYFO.JPG

Στην Ψαθούρα
PSATHOURA.JPG

Περνώντας την Γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας
CHALKIS.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Απόστολε αυτά είναι σπάνια ντοκουμέντα , και πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες  !!!και είναι χαρά μας που τα μοιράζεσαι  μαζί μας 1Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ και να σαι πάντα καλά  !

----------


## Apostolos

Σ ευχαριστω... Επίσεις θα θελα να ευχαριστήσω τον κο Σταμπολιάδη Γεώργιο πιθανών σημερινό Πλοίαρχο ΠΝ για τις αλησμόνητες καλές στιγμές που πρόσφερε σε μένα και το πλήρωμα του σκάφους. Με τις γνώσεις, την τόλμη και το ανοιχτό μυαλό ήταν δίδαγμα Κυρίου και Δασκάλου στην μικρή παραμονή μου στο ΠΝ...

Ακόμα μία στον Ισθμό...
ISTHMOS.JPG

Και για καποιον που θα ρωτήσει οι φώτο ειναι απο το 2003-2004 (ναι τραβάμε απο τότε με ψηφιακές  :Smile: )

----------


## marmota

Πραγματικά οι φωτογραφίες είναι απίστευτες, με πήγες 10 χρόνια πίσω με το καλύτερο τρόπο βέβαια, κρίμα που τότε οι ψηφιακές δεν "υπηρχαν" αλλά θα κάνω κι εγώ μια προσπάθεια να σκανάρω μερικές.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα που αναπολεί τη στρατιωτική θητεία.Υπηρέτησα στο παραπάνω φαρόπλοιο από τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 μέχρι το τέλος της θητείας μου (99Α).Παρουσιάστηκα στον Παλάσκα και μετά στον Πόρο κι από εκεί στη Σούδα όπου το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε επισκευή, θα χαρώ πολύ να υπάρχουν επισκέπτες που υπηρέτησαν στο ίδιο πλοίο και να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας.


ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟ  ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000.ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ?

----------


## marmota

Έλα βρε γιατρέ τι νέα; και βέβαια σε θυμάμαι

----------


## drf

λάθος thread..

----------


## Express Pigasos

περαν των ελληνικων φαροπλοιων ...ξερετε αν υπαρχουν αλλου??οχι καραβοφαναρα..φαροπλοια λεω..υπαρχει μελετη για να φτιαχτουνε καινουρια φαροπλοια..

----------


## Apostolos

Για ξαναριξε την ερώτηση γιατι δεν σε πιασαμε

----------


## opelmanos

> Για ξαναριξε την ερώτηση γιατι δεν σε πιασαμε


 Αποστόλη σας άφηναν τότε οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου να τραβάτε φωτό?Γιατί απ όσο γνωρίζω απαγορεύεται

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον ρωτάει αν έχουν άλλες χώρες  πλοία σαν τον Καραβόγιαννο (που το επόμενο καλοκάιρι γίνεται 35 ετών). 
Από ότι είδα η Αμερικάνικη ακτοφυλακή έχει σκάφη για να συντηρεί τοις σημαδούρες σαν το USCGC _Fir_ (WLM-213) μπορέιτε να το δείτεεδώ και τα χαρακτηριστικά του να τα δείτε διαλέγονατας στο μενού αριστερά.

Το Βρετανικό Trinity House έχει κι αυτό τέτοια πλοία  με πιο πρόσφατο (κατασκευή 2007) το THV Galatea, τα χαρακτηριστικά του μπορέιτε να τα δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο (πηγή http://www.trinityhouse.co.uk/commercial_activities/commercial_services/leaflets.html)
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο βίντεο εδώ το Trinity House έχει κι πλοίο άμεσης αντίδρασης ώστε να μπορεί άμεσα να επισημάνει κάποιο ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο μέχρι τη μόνιμη σήμανση.

Τα σύγχρονα φαρόπλοια έχουν αυξημένες δυνατότητες σε σχέση με τα παλιότερα, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στις σελίδες παραπάνω. Ίσως με βάση το μήκος των ακτών της Ελλάδας και τις ανάγκες της ναυσιπλοΐας να χρειάζεται εκσυγχρονισμός του στόλου.

Μάνο ένας αξιωματικός του πλοίου προφανώς ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Express Pigasos

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας..πραγματι μονο ενας αξιωματικος θα μπορουσε να μας πει πιο σωστα.ειχανε ακουστει φημες οτι θα φτιαχτουν καινουρια.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειδικά με την κρίση δεν προβλέπω να υπάρχει εξυγχρονισμός. Τα πλοία της ΥΦ είναι σε κακή κατάσταση, χωρίς να πλησιάζουν ούτε κατά το ελάχιστο τις σημερινές απαιτήσεις ενός πλοίου φαρικών αποστολών. Χωρίς σοβαρά ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα η ναυσιπλοΐα ήταν μια δοκιμασία... Με ένα 40ετίας ραντάρ Decca ενα ρανταράκι που χρησιμοποιούν τα καΐκια ένα GPS της πλάκας, βαθόμετρο που πότε χτύπαγε πότε όχι, πηδάλιο χωρίς αυτόματο που για να πάει απο όλο αριστερά στο όλο δεξια έκανε 45 δευτερόλεπτα (!!!) και μια μηχανή MWM μπαταριστή με αέρα (αντε να κάνεις κινήσεις) βίτσια απλά να φερμάρεις ένα κάβο και χωρίς bow thruster! Με ένα γερανό και εξοπλισμό 3 βάρκες όπου ουσιαστικά μόνο η αρχαία ξύλινη ήταν ικανή να προσεγγίσει τα κατσάβραχα και να βγεί ανασφαλώς πάντα το συνεργείο έξω. 
Φυσικά το χειρότερο απο όλα ήταν η επάνδρωση του αφού οι Αξιωματικοί του ΠΝ δεν γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο της ναυσιπλοΐας, ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται να πλεύσουν πάρα πολύ κοντά στις ακτές. Έπρεπε να εφαρμόσω όλη την τότε λιγη εμπειρία μου για να καταφέρω να τους πείθω να εφαρμόζουμε πρακτικές που θα διευκόλυναν τις εργασίες αλλά πολλές φορές βρισκόμουν στην χαοτική διαφορα του Αξιωματικού ΕΝ (ναυτίλος) και του ΠΝ (πολεμιστής)...
Απαντώντας στο Μάνο, οι φωτογραφίες ήταν κάτι καθημερινό, εξάλλου το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως πολεμικό αφού ούτε οπλισμό είχε αλλά ούτε και μετείχαμε σε ασκήσεις. Έχω υλικό μερικών χιλιάδων φώτο (προσωπικές & τοπία) τα οποία όμως δεν τα ανεβάζω όλα για τους ευνόητους λόγους.


Για εμένα καλό θα ήταν θα υπήρχαν ναυπηγήσεις με τα σύγχρονα πρότυπα, με τα πλοία εξοπλισμένα με σύστηματα dynamic positioning, τηλεσκοπικούς γερανούς, αποθηκευτικούς χώρους, χαμηλά έξαλα, μεγάλη ταχύτητα, σύγχρονα όργανα ναυσιπλοϊας (μαζί με τους ελληνικούς ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες) και το σημαντικότερο, με μόνιμο πλήρωμα που οι αξιωματικοί Γέφυρας & Μηχανής να αποτελείτε απο έμπειρους αξιωματικούς ΕΝ που θα τούς έχουν γίνει κατάλληλες επιμορφώσεις στο εξωτερικό για θέματα που αφορούν την αποστολή του πλοίου τους.

----------


## opelmanos

> Απαντώντας στο Μάνο, οι φωτογραφίες ήταν κάτι καθημερινό, εξάλλου το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως πολεμικό αφού ούτε οπλισμό είχε αλλά ούτε και μετείχαμε σε ασκήσεις.  
> 
> .


 Βίσμμμαααααααααααα!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν κάνεις ταξίδια 25 ημερών για 6 μήνες και δεν πάς σπιτάκι σου, εχεις χρεωμένο όλες τις δουλείες του πλοίου και χτυπάς συνέχεια 6ωρίες να δούμε τι θα έκανες εσύ...

----------


## opelmanos

Ε αυτό να είσαι φαντάρος φίλε Απόστολε .Είναι δεδομένο οτί θα στερηθείς πολλά πραγματα αλλά λές θα περάσει και πιστέυω ότι ήταν μια μοναδική εμπειρία εκεί μέσα

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά δεν αρνιέμαι την μοναδικότητα της εμπειρίας... Ταξίδεψα σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδας, σε κάθε φαναράκι, σε κάθε λιμάνι, στενό, κόλπο βραχονησίδα. Συνάντησα πολύ συμαντικούς ανθρώπους που διαμόρφωσαν ενα κομμάτι του χαρακτήρα μου όπως ο Κυβερνήτης που είχα τον περισσότερα καιρό. Πραγματικά αν υπήρχε ποτέ η πιθανότητα να γίνει η προταση μου για νέα πλοία με πολιτικό προσωπικό θα ήθελα να είμαι απο τους πρώτους που θα περνούσα ξανά απο εκει

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Για εμένα καλό θα ήταν θα υπήρχαν ναυπηγήσεις με τα σύγχρονα πρότυπα, με τα πλοία εξοπλισμένα με σύστηματα dynamic positioning, τηλεσκοπικούς γερανούς, αποθηκευτικούς χώρους, χαμηλά έξαλα, μεγάλη ταχύτητα, σύγχρονα όργανα ναυσιπλοϊας (μαζί με τους ελληνικούς ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες) και το σημαντικότερο, με μόνιμο πλήρωμα που οι αξιωματικοί Γέφυρας & Μηχανής να αποτελείτε απο έμπειρους αξιωματικούς ΕΝ που θα τούς έχουν γίνει κατάλληλες επιμορφώσεις στο εξωτερικό για θέματα που αφορούν την αποστολή του πλοίου τους.


Για να καταλλάβουμε όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ ένα σύγχρονο αμερικάνικο μπορέι με το dynamic positioning να μείνει στα δέκα μέτρα από τη δεδομένη θέση με ανέμους 30 κόμβων (7 μποφώρ) και κύμα 8 πόδια (~2,5 μέτρα) ύψος. Έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ τόσο κοντά στις ξέρες .

----------


## bvlahos

> Ας συνεχίσουμε
> 
> Αλλαγή οβελού στον Αγιο Δημήτριο της Κύθνο...Διακρίνετε ο Απόστολος θρυλικός φαροτεχνίτης 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51618
> Στην Αμοργό
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51619
> Στην Πάρο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51620
> Στην Τζιά
> ...


Λοιπόν, αυτός δεν είναι ο Αποστόλης (συγχωρεμένος, τώρα πια), είναι ο Ζαχαράτος, Ηλεκτρονικός φαροτεχνίτης.

----------


## bvlahos

> ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟ  ΕΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000.ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ?


Γειά σου Γιατρέ! Εγώ σε θυμάμαι! Το ΠΑΙΔΩΝ πώς πάει;

----------


## ironmike

Aστηρ 479...ΠΦΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ...Ισως το μονο πλοιο του Π.Ν που μαζι με το ΛΥΚΟΥΔΗΣ φερουν εσοδα στο ελληνικο κρατος,καθως καθε συντηριση φαρικου δικτυου επιδοτειται απο την Ε.Ε. 09Δ σειρα και αυριο βγαινω σε αδεια απολυσεως..Αν εξαιρεσουμε καποιες αψημαχιες με μονιμους αξιωματικους σε θεματα ναυτικης τεχνης,ηταν υπεροχη η θητεια μου και γνωρισα αξιολογα ατομα που αγαπουν τη δουλεια τους.Ενημερωτικα η φωτογραφια του πλοιου στην Κορασια απο τον Apostolo κοσμει το desktop του Γ.Κ.Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και γω μερικες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Haralaboskrys

> Ας συνεχίσουμε
> 
> Αλλαγή οβελού στον Αγιο Δημήτριο της Κύθνο...Διακρίνετε ο Απόστολος θρυλικός φαροτεχνίτης 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51618
> Στην Αμοργό
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51619
> Στην Πάρο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51620
> Στην Τζιά
> ...


Ανεβάστε κι άλλες αν θέλετε... Έχει κανει ο πατέρας μου κυβερνήτης(Κρυσταλλόγιαννης Νίκος) στον Καραβογιαννο!!!
Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## Apostolos

Τελευταια έμαθα πως τα ταξίδια λόγω εξόδων έχουν περιοριστεί. Θεωρώ πως τα 2 πλοία είναι πλέον αρκετά παλαιά και διεθνός τα φαρόπλοια είναι κατασκευασμένα πλέον ως Dynamic Positioning.

----------


## sv1xv

20071025-Piraeus-A479 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Να και μια δική μου φωτογραφία του A479 στον Πειραιά το 2007.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σε χθεσινή αναχώρηση του, με φόντο το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0173.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## vagmavro

ΜΑΥΡΟΜΑΤΗΣ ΒΑΓ. ΚΕΛΕΥΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΓΡΑΦΗΤΗΣ 92Β11054480_966502756715899_6836283790815773652_n.png



11014935_966498373383004_5438831801581100946_n.jpg

37325_133201583379358_380688_n.jpg


36027_130685626964287_203013_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε τέως συνάδελφε γιά τις φωτό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη Συρο απο εχθες στα πλαισια των εκδηλώσεων με τιτλο ΜΕΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ!

DSCN9912.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη Συρο απο εχθες στα πλαισια των εκδηλώσεων με τιτλο ΜΕΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ!
> 
> DSCN9912.JPG


Αυτό λογικά έκανε συντήρηση των φάρων στην περιοχή κ βρέθηκε εκεί.Δεν  υπάγεται στον Στόλο κ τουλάχιστον στον καιρό μου είχε πλήρωμα κ πολίτες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι τη διοίκηση του Αρχηγείου Στόλου αλλά της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων. Στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία στο πίκι του άλμπουρου (κέρας του ιστού για το ΠΝ) διακρίνεται ο επισείων β(έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για αυτόν), οπότε το πλοίο έχει Κυβερνήτη μόνικο αξιωματικό του ΠΝ.

από ό,τι διαβάζω στη σελίδα του ΠΝ για το πλοίο* εδώ* είχε πλήρωμα πολίτες την περίοδο από τα μέσα του 1977 μέχρι το τέλος του 1980. Αν και με ξενίζει λίγο ο όρος επίτακτοι αφού η επίταξη αφορά αντικείμενα και για ανθρώπους υποχρεωτική εργασία (αγγαρεία) και αφού είχαν βαθμούς εφεδρείας πιο πολύ θα ταίριαζε προσωπικό από την εφεδρεία του ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> από ό,τι διαβάζω στη σελίδα του ΠΝ για το πλοίο* εδώ* είχε πλήρωμα πολίτες την περίοδο από τα μέσα του 1977 μέχρι το τέλος του 1980. Αν και με ξενίζει λίγο ο όρος επίτακτοι αφού η επίταξη αφορά αντικείμενα και για ανθρώπους υποχρεωτική εργασία (αγγαρεία) και αφού είχαν βαθμούς εφεδρείας πιο πολύ θα ταίριαζε προσωπικό από την εφεδρεία του ΠΝ.


Η ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ βρίθει λαθών.Τα ΠΦΑ είχαν κ πολίτες το 1983.Ήταν αξιωματικοί του ΕΝ οι οποίοι έπαιρναν τον ανάλογο βαθμό του ΠΝ κατ'απονομή κ δεν ήταν έφεδροι.

----------

